# Fishing, fishing-rod, sky



## mikasa_90

Ciao!

Can you tell me these words?

Fishing=pesca

Fishing-rod=canna d pesca

Sky= cielo


Grazie


----------



## Kraus

Pesca = pescuit
Canna da pesca = trestie folositã pentru pescuit
Cielo = cer


----------



## jazyk

> Canna da pesca = trestie folositã pentru pescuit


Suggerisco undită. È più corta.


----------



## Blue Butterflies

In fact, "*undiţă*" is the only term I know for "fishing-rod". It's certainly the most common and best-known. The rest are 

Way to keep an eye on the forum, Kraus and Jazyk


----------

